# Gulf Shores 12/4 - COLD and WINDY



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Got to the beach(Gulf State Park Pavillion area) around 1pm. Brought a little bait running yak just incase I felt like braving the massive surf, but didn't use. Strong WSW wind was relentless. Got soaked wading my baits out all day, so I froze. Fished for a while with big shrimp and hooked into a bull red within the first 15 min, but lost it in the surf at my feet Switched to Bass Pro frozen finger mullets(couldn't find any fresh) and immediatly started catching bluefish. I have no problem catching bluefish all day. 1. great fight! 2. great bait! Due to massive waves and wind it was a bitch to tell when you had a bite even with 5oz weights...so I came home with 4 decent sized blues for shark bait. Left at 4:30pm. Good day:thumbsup:


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Where did you get that big ass shrimp lol wow


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Got them at Shirley's across from the battleship. That was actually not even close to the biggest in the bag!


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Eat the shrimp, cut the blue for bait.


----------

